# Camping with my Chihuahua



## BrooklynChihuahua (May 20, 2009)

I'm going camping and am taking my Chihuahua...

Any tips on how to make it a successful trip?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh we had a camper van years ago and we always took the dogs,it's a good idea to get a ground hook,so that if your outside your tent ( having your supper or glass of wine ) they can be secure, as most places they have to be on lead.plenty of warm blankets for the chi if your in the uk ,as evenings get cold,mine used to snuggle down in my sleeping bag,next to my feet.Have a nice time.
Michele


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i always take mine camping in caravan and she loves it although she is still too nosy and will try to run out and wont come back which im always worried with the cars going past although its supposed to be 10 mph they dont follow and it will be very hard for them to see a small dog. just keep her on a lead all the time and use what michele said, a hook for the ground, you can pick them up in the pound shop, well worth having, have a nice holiday x


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I take my chi's carrier so they can have a safe and familiar place to go if they act stressed or I can't watch them. We have to worry about predators around here, so I watch them if they are walking around the camp site. Other than that take their blankets, water bowl, chewys, leashes etc. Just like taking a baby, you need a bag to carry all their stuff, lol. My Avatar is a pic of George the last time we went camping.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Keep an eye out for predators including birds of prey;-)


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

We have taken Charlie in our tourer twice now and he loved it, especially snuggling down in my sleeping bag at night, the caravan is full of all his toys and blankets though!!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Im hoping to take misy on holiday and am worried sick about her getting out as she runs like the wind! Will defo be getting a logn lead and ground hook.

My friend recently lost her lancashire heeler in the peak district when she slipped her lead chasing sheep, they looked pretty much solid for her for two days.......they did find amazingly on the 2nd night, she was shattered and so scared....my friend now thinks harnesses are the way to go!


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

A lot of great suggestions here! One thing I thought I'd add, when we go on trips with our Chis I always bring the front pack carrier. That way, if your taking a long hike and their little legs get tired, they can hitch a ride with you. I have two so Bella and Wiley take turns in the carrier and on the harness. Despite being bigger then Wiley, Bella seems to especially love the carrier (it's like a baby carrier that you can hook them into but they can still look out of that you carry on your front, it's very comfy too, I can go see what the brand is if you want but I just got it at Petsmart for about $25), I suspect she just likes being carried by mama though!  Also, make sure he/she is up to date on shots, worming, flea and heartworm meds first too! Don't want your baby getting sick! Have fun! We are taking Bella, Wiley and Chloe (my Lab) on a day trip out to an island on the lake this weekend and silly as it sounds I prepare them just like I would for a baby, snacks, kennel, tie out stake, life preservers (yes, I'm anal) for my Chis, Chloe being a lab doesn't need one, just a firm word that enough is enough when she gets tired swimming - she's older, 5 1/2 and listens well despite being discouraged that she I wont let her swim herself into exhaustion, lots of water to drink and toys etc... sweaters in case it gets cold and the doggy pack goes everywhere with me! Have fun!

Heather


----------

